# 3 Week Bulk Progress



## Tiny Calves (Mar 5, 2014)

3 weeks into my cycle

3500 cals/day currently sitting 198lbs, so that +10lbs roughly.

Before:



After:



Core measurements haven't went up so I'm pretty stoked so far!


----------



## Pinkbear (Mar 5, 2014)

what tribe you from?

also we wanna see them calves!!!!!


----------



## Azog (Mar 5, 2014)

Jeezus are you like 6'9"?


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 5, 2014)

* The douche tribe

* 6'2"


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 5, 2014)

Oh and I'm retarded.

Yesterday was 2 weeks in.  Started on the 18th.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 6, 2014)

So far so good brother! Looking pretty ripped mang! Ur arms bro are jacked and it looks like u have a decent wide back. Just work on putting a little more thickness on ur frame and soon you'll b in BEAST MODE my man. Keep up the good work bud. Oh yea I hate the cubs! Sorry


----------



## Azog (Mar 6, 2014)

Keep it up! You are looking good brother.


----------



## losieloos (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking stacked. You're tall so eat up boy!


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 6, 2014)

Stevethedream said:


> So far so good brother! Looking pretty ripped mang! Ur arms bro are jacked and it looks like u have a decent wide back. Just work on putting a little more thickness on ur frame and soon you'll b in BEAST MODE my man. Keep up the good work bud. Oh yea I hate the cubs! Sorry



Rofl I just liked the hat... I don't even watch baseball!  Lol!


----------

